# Newark Spring Fair



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Got my tickets this morning, two nights of music should be good!

Should be arriving Friday after visiting Brownhills on Tuesday night having some work done on Wednesday & Thursday.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*Newark*

Hi Peter, I hope they don't forget us two can't wait to meet up see you soon Jeff and Marg.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not got mine yet  and I'm the marshal :roll: o well if they don't arrive soon you will all have to marshal youselves :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Got my tickets this morning as well. The entertainment tickets were in the pack as well. See everyone there. Really looking forward to it our first rally.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Our tickets have arrived! We are excited as this is our first official rally, look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yep Ours came too this morning, entertainment tickets included, see y'all Fri afternoon!  

Regards M&D :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Not got mine yet, I thought the entertainment tickets had to be collected on arrival?


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Phew!

Ours arrived too, and two nights entertainment tickets, look forward to see you all!

Gasper


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*All Ticketed Here*

We are all Ticketed Up Too.

No mention of a complimentary upgarde to First class though. :lol:

Anyone have the Tom Tom Cordinates for the showground?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Kevin

The address is Winthrope, Newark, NG24 2NY

Have you guys that have had your tickets been sent a map at all of the show area?


Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No Maps Jac, the stewards will show you to your camping area, according to the letter :wink: 

Dave


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just got back and my tickets are here too......no maps


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Got my tickets today-but says I am bringing 2 children which I'm not-NO NO NO I don't want to borrow any-have plenty all day


Leapy


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Newark*

Greetings,



> Got my tickets today-but says I am bringing 2 children


Yes, says same on mine Peter, but it also says you can swap the 2 kids for an adult, can you do that? who's got 2 spare kids they don't want to exchange for an adult!!

See you all there!


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*spring fair*

recieved our tickets today along with passes, really looking forward to it now


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Map for Newark Spring Fair ?*

Received passes, tickets and instructions, but like everybody else- NO map.

Multimap puts the post code circle towards the eastern side of an airfield.

From which road do we enter the airfield (Agricultural Showground) to find the 'Red Gate'.

I will be guided by marshals from the 'Red Gate' to the MHF area, but can anybody put up a map which tells us how to get to the 'Red Gate' ?

We are looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*No to the Map Situation*

NO Maps of either location or site.

Can only assume you will be dropping the usual trail of breadcrumbs for us all to follow.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

You won't have a problem finding the Newark showground,it is situated near the major roundabout(not the Brownhills roundabout) where the A1,A17,and A46 roads converge and is permanently signposted.

There should also be temporary signs in place for the Newark Spring Fair,haven't received our tickets yet-hoping to get them today. 

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I have now got my tickets  so you will not have to marshal yourselves :lol: my mobile number is 0786 767 8605 Johns is 0776 026 1203 in case anybody gets lost and can't find our pitch.
I would make sure you come with a full water tank as there may not be any taps near to our pitch, also in case of bad weather please bring something suitable for putting under your wheels i.e. bread crates, thick pieces of wood,etc. Russ assures me they will have tractors on site but if at all possible I would like to show him that we can get on and off without help :roll: :lol: I did ask Russ for a map of the showground area but he says is is 6ft x 6ft on his office wall and he will go through it with me when we arrive on the Thursday so by Thursday evening I should have some idea as to what is what and where things are.

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Received our tickets this morning,looks like being a good one,looking forward to seeing you all there,

Steve and Sharon


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all, tickets received this morning. See you all there 
David & Daphne


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Our passes have arrived and looking forward to it, if you set your sat nav to the post code and add Drove Lane the entrance should be just after the roundabout.


Are we having a FITTING PARTY :lol: :lol: as I have a rear view camera that I have been looking at for 2 weeks now but haven't had the courage to fit it 8O 8O , with all the experts going I know I will be in safe hands any volunteers :lol: :lol: 

Vince


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

We're ticketed up, too, all set and raring to go.
Really looking forward to it. See you all there!!

Phil


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Snap it Dont Measure it!*



LadyJ said:


> I did ask Russ for a map of the showground area but he says is is 6ft x 6ft on his office wall Jacquie


Dont forget this is the Internet and Russ is a male - Hence his measuring scale may indeed be out of proportion ;-)

However in these cases of large wall bound items I find a good well focused digital cam pic is sometimes very helpful.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*newark*

Hi all.

Tickets arrived today, looking forward to meeting you all , 
Regards Jeff and Margaret


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Neark*

Greetings,



> Are we having a FITTING PARTY Laughing Laughing as I have a rear view camera that I have been looking at for 2 weeks now but haven't had the courage to fit it, with all the experts going I know I will be in safe hands any volunteers


Hi Vince, I used to be a demolition worker so I shall bring along my hammer and chisel and a pair of stilsons, looking forward to making an impression!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

My tickets have arrived also. I'd better get polishing the van !!

I can't wait.

Malcolm

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful breezy spring morning here in North Yorkshire - lets hope this weather lasts and dries Newark Showground in time for the spring show.




Sealady


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Newark*

Greetings,



> Beautiful breezy spring morning here in North Yorkshire


Tis bright and sunny hear Sealady, but the wind is horrific, gusting quite bad in East Yorkshire, it could improve though and I hope it will coz I want to do some more work on the van before Newark show, or I could wait until the show and get everybody to help me, now there's a thought!!!


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

*Newark Map and Directions*

Those of you wishing for a map to and of the Newark Showground can find and print off all the information on www.ukspringfair.co.uk/directions.html
Click below the address to open the map.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*showground directions for white gate and red gate*

hi all..
just returned from newark showground on another outing and thought i would let you have directions for red and white gate's.
From south and north A46 to junction with A17 (next island before/after brownhills) next to total garage turn onto A17 passing over 2 islands following signs for air museum, a mile further turn left signposted showground / air museum, a further half mile on turn left into air museum turning , carry on through gate, entrance to white gate is on left and red gate is a further half mile along runway next to toilet/shower block. hope this serves you well 
regards 
alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Alan very helpful now we will all know where we are going I hope :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,
Just arrived home after a week away,have had great weather at bristol and then Devizes.Was pleased to see our tickets had arrived for which will be our next trip out.Looking forward to meeting up with friends old and new.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Tickets arrived just checked but NO entertainment tickets?
Sent them an email. 
Jackie would the email be any good or would you reccomend a phone call?

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Steve

Have your tickets got MHFs on them? I am not sure what is happening with the entertainment tickets as originally we were told we would have to collect them when we arrived and they have sent some out with the entrance tickets. I have a feeling that they might have sent them to the ones that booked first. You could try ringing Russ and asking him or e.mail might be best to speak to him though. Were you late in booking?

Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie
Yes late booking
Yes says Mhf written in green at top
Could you pm me the best time and no to ring Russ on

Thanks

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,got tickets.Can anyone tell me where the show ground is (ie North or South) of Newark.I'll be coming from A46 direction.
Gary


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*newark*

sersol 
showground is just north of newark nr junction with A17 (read top of page 3 for full details)
alan


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Alan,thanks for that.
Gary


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Re Entertainment tickets.

As Eddi's daughter will be giving birth that week, I will be at Newark on my own. I will therefore have a spare ticket for Saturday and Friday evening if anyone wants them.


Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Have just had this from Russ re Newark.

There
are 4 mains water stand pipes which run through the MHF area, waste water
dumps are a little further away.
Everyone will be given a show layout plan, exhibitor list and service point
details upon arrival.


Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie
Just received entertainment tickets from Russ

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good Steve he's a nice man that Russ very helpful wish they all were as good. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

two of our friends know that we are going to Newark show ground for the Spring fair, they made a point to us "Lock up properly!" it's common sense to do so but just make me think, maybe when everybody been allocated should get to know at least neighboring MHs, form kind of neighborhood watch to look out for each other.

Gasper


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gasper,

I am sure you will be un endated with friendly neighbours by the time you go home you will have gained 102 new friends :lol: . We all look out for each other and also help each other if you have any problems while on site with us.


Jacquie


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

hi all
we have just booked ,we are on the overspill,but will come over and join you all
see you all there


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Jacquie, 

Nice to know that, hope the weather be kind to us, look forward to see you all!

Gasper


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

greeting from the gambia called home today my tickets and passes have arrived we will try to bring the sun back with us see you all there 
steve & cherry (chapter)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Monsi Brian & Lisa yes do pop along to see us all.


Chapter Steve & Cherry o please do bring the sun weather forecast is for snow here next week and frosts so you'd better wrap up warm.



Jacquie


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Gasper said:


> two of our friends ...made a point to us "Lock up properly!"
> it's common sense to ... form kind of neighborhood watch to look out for each other.Gasper


It's good advice, if people know that you are away then your home can be at risk. Good friends and good locks are invaluable - nearly as good as somebody being at home.

Looking out for each other at meetings is a natural.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

the weather forecast looks bad for next week Newark Weather

Hope I can get the van cleaned in time for the rally,and hope the met.office have got it wrong too :!:

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*newark*

Greetings



> The weather forecast looks bad for next week


Hmm, have to bring the wellies and snow chains eh?

And loads of saw off bread boxes.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Update*

Hi all, I spoke with Ladyj earlier today, she is on site at Newark Showground, MHF have a very large rally area split into 4 sections via interconnecting roadways, the water stand pipes are close to hand, so is the entertainment centre.

The grass pitches are level and firm, the weather is damp with a cold wind,
Jacquie advises that all attendees take along a small vase for the free daffodils handed out on entry! 

MHF area is easy to find, just carry on straight ahead from the Red gate.

Showgoers travelling from the North are warned to be prepared for delays around the Blyth area due to ongoing roadworks.

That's it !!....We're packed and ready to go meeting up with Maxwell and SandJ en route, hope to arrive late afternoon,...looking forward to putting names to faces, and meeting up with everyone! 

MnD


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi MnD,

We're just packing up as well. Thanks for the warning about the roadworks, we'll just have to sit them out and not get stressed, I suppose :roll: 

Look forward to seeing you again at what will be our first rally (as opposed to 'meet').

Regards
Bryan & Suzy


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Just ANOTHER 8O reminder that I will have an extra 4 dozen eggs if anyone wants them

Dave

656


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone

We still haven't sold the house yet, so no MH, but we are planning to come to Newark show for the day on Saturday. We are bringing our dogs and a friend. It would be lovely to meet some of you  and put faces to nicknames :wink: :wink: if that could be arranged  

Look forward to an enjoyable day.

Bikerbabewing


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wendy, Come and pay a visit to the MHF encampment! look out for the yellow pennants flying! :lol: 

MnD


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Just look for the Mhf flag or banner and head on over.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

656 said:


> Just ANOTHER 8O reminder that I will have an extra 4 dozen eggs if anyone wants them
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


hi Dave

got your pm re the eggs thanks

Steve aka Sharon at the weekend!! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi wendy

Bring those pictures on a disc and we will do that moving avatar for you.

See you all there, looking forward to it.

Marshall Snelly is already there, just called him and he says we have a great spot.

stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

A couple of you have asked I bring some Forte Fuel treatments with me, i will have a few extra bottles if anyone else wants any, Diesel and Petrol type will be available
Geo


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Geo

A bottle of the diesel type would be good please. Do I take it before or after meals :lol: . Seriously, yes please


stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geo
I'll have another 6 mate, what with my new diesel pump (don't forget it Duncan.....) I will get home in about twenty minutes mate......
Worth the outlay in improved performance and I am sure that I am getting slightly more to the gallon now, so I would recommend that you bring several boxes with you :lol: 
The lovely Sharon (Definitely this week, she escaped from under the patio :lol: :lol: ) and I will be there later, we will leave home at 17:00ish after Ben has left for his weekend, see you all there and safe trip to all....

Keith


----------

